# Touren ab Erlangen



## ycfk (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich (24) bin auf der suche nach netten Leuten die lust auf touren mit Startpunkt Erlangen haben.
Darunter stelle ich mir die ein oder andere Feierabendrunde (1-2 Stunden ab ca. 19h) oder auch Touren am Wochenende vor.

Vom Fahrstil her würde mich als klassichen Touren oder All Mountain Fahrer bezeichnen, bin allerdings eher Anfänger.

Ich freue mich auf Rückmeldungen,
VG Christian


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Juli 2009)

Servus,

wir fahren meist zu 2. (Ende 20 Anfang 30 Jahre) unter der Woche ab Erlangen, am We auch mal in der Fränkischen.

Heute machen wir eine klassische GA1 Runde von Erlangen am Kanal nach Forchheim.

Wenn Du mal Zeit hast meld Dich einfach.

Kennst Du Dich hier aus?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ycfk (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

das klingt grundsätzlich sehr gut 
Es hat heute leider etwas lange gedauert bis ich aus der Arbeit gekommen bin und heute bin ich schon verplant.
Ab morgen werde ich aber häufiger ins Forum schauen und mich dann schnell melden.

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Juli 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wir fahren meist zu 2. (Ende 20 Anfang 30 Jahre) unter der Woche ab Erlangen, am We auch mal in der Fränkischen.
> 
> ...



mit mtb hat das aber etwas wenig zu tun. 0 hm? da würde ich eher den feierabend am rathsberg oder im reichswald ausklingen lassen.

m.


----------



## Axalp (8. Juli 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> mit mtb hat das aber etwas wenig zu tun. 0 hm? da würde ich eher den feierabend am rathsberg oder im reichswald ausklingen lassen.
> 
> m.



Ganz meine Meinung...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (9. Juli 2009)

es gibt ja auch einige feste gruppen/termine ab erlangen, vielleicht kannst du da mal zur probe mitfahren:
* di: zabotrails, 1800 obikreisel
* mi: alpenverein, 1700 palmsanlage
* do: reichswald, rundentraining?
* sa: alpenverein, 1400 palmsanlage

soweit mein kenntnisstand, alles ohne gewehr oder pistole.


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Juli 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> mit mtb hat das aber etwas wenig zu tun. 0 hm? da würde ich eher den feierabend am rathsberg oder im reichswald ausklingen lassen.
> 
> m.



Hat ja auch niemand behauptet, dass wir nur am Kanal fahren oder?


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. Juli 2009)

dann ist ja alles gut ;-)


----------



## ycfk (9. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Infos 

Die Tourenstarts sind für mich leider etwas früh, da ich meistens bis >18 Uhr arbeite. Werde mich dann eher an privat organisierte touren halten oder das Wochendprogramm des Alpenvereins testen.
Wenn es ein bischen trockener ist werde ich aber selbst eine tour organisieren und schauen ob sich Mitfahrer finden.

VG


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. Juli 2009)

am kanal?


----------



## alet08 (10. Juli 2009)

abends is' eher nicht meine Zeit -> arbeiten
WE sehr gern: Kalchi, Ratsberg, Hetzles+Hügel, Teufelstisch (uff!), Kanal+Pinzbergrunde (kondi)


Gruß, Alex

PS.: bin was älter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenr (10. Juli 2009)

Fahre öfter am Abend mal von N/Fürth über Kalchreuth - Weiher (bei Erlangen) - Rosenbach - Ebersbach - Hetzles - Flugplatz am Hetzles - Kleinsendelbach und wieder zurück. Könnte dabei einen Treffpunkt in Weiher so gegen 18:30Uhr anbieten.  Wenn ich erst später am Abend fahre, komme ich nicht so weit und muss kurz hinter Kalchreuth umdrehen. 
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## ycfk (11. Juli 2009)

So langsam wird das doch...

Fährt heute Nachmtitag jemand von euch?
Wenn sich bis 14 Uhr keiner meldet fahre ich alleine los.j

Viele Grüße!


----------



## alet08 (11. Juli 2009)

Ratsb.- obenrum nach Weiher- Kalchi- Pferdchen-Stadt?? ca. 45-50km

Bin aber nur zu 95% fit 

1400h Brücke Bürgermeistersteg? Ich bin da weißes Bergamont

Gruß, Alex


----------



## ycfk (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Alex,

das klingt super, ich bin dabei!

Ich fahre ein weiß-Graues Giant.

Bis 14h

Christian.


----------



## alet08 (12. Juli 2009)

und?...kannst wieder/noch aus'm Auge schauen??


----------



## ycfk (12. Juli 2009)

Hey Alex,

war wirklich ne nette Tour gestern.

Ja dem Auge geht es wieder gut. Ist nur leicht geschwollen.
War ne echt fiese Biene 

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (15. Juli 2009)

Servus zusammen,

wir fahren morgen gegen 5 ab Erlangen eine Tour Richtung Hetzles.

Am Freitag Abend will ich in ähnlicher Richtung eine größere Runde machen. 

Also wer Zeit hat einfach mal melden.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## karstenr (16. Juli 2009)

Würde gerne mitkommen, könnte aber frühestens gegen 18:00Uhr in Weiher (bei Erlangen) hinzustoßen. Frage: Wie fahrt ihr da rauf? Vielleicht kann ich ja noch von hinten hinzustoßen:
Komme von Fürth über Kalchreuth - Weiher (bei Erlangen) 
Von Hetzles bin ich bisher den schmalen erst geteerten Weg rauf, der genau auf der Landebahn von Flugplatz rauskommt. Fahrt ihr da hoch?
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## Axalp (16. Juli 2009)

karstenr schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitkommen, könnte aber frühestens gegen 18:00Uhr in Weiher (bei Erlangen) hinzustoßen. Frage: Wie fahrt ihr da rauf? Vielleicht kann ich ja noch von hinten hinzustoßen:
> Komme von Fürth über Kalchreuth - Weiher (bei Erlangen)
> Von Hetzles bin ich bisher den schmalen erst geteerten Weg rauf, der genau auf der Landebahn von Flugplatz rauskommt. Fahrt ihr da hoch?
> Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net



Der Weg ist geplant, allerdings fahren wir dort schon um ca. 17.30 Uhr hoch. Danach geht's weiter Richtung Igensdorf, Teufelstisch, Kasberg, Walkersbrunn, Pommer, Hetzles und zurück


----------



## Apeman (24. Juli 2009)

hey, fahren auch oft (kleine) touren mit startpunkt erlangen. Sind meist zwischen 1-5 personen (von am-fr). feierabendrunde ab 18:30, ziel: rathsberg, kalchi, wildpferde usw. aber eher touren unterhalb der 50km marke, dafür mehr aktion.

würde  aber auch mal bei ner "richtigen" tour mitfahren, bin aber konditionell nicht der beste...


----------



## ycfk (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe vor heute eine kleine Feierabendrunde zu den Wildpferden zu fahren.
Leider komme ich erst ab 19.30 dazu. Wenn jemand mitmöchte dann schreibt einfach damit wir einen Treffpunkt ausmachen können.

@alex du hast bei unserer letzten Tour von guten Touren-Links gesprochen. Kannst du den Link hier posten?

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## alet08 (28. Juli 2009)

Jo, das hatte ich total vergesen, sorry.  ??
So , auf die Schnelle:
1 , 2 
3 , 4 , 5

Gruß, Alex


----------



## otti44 (28. Juli 2009)

hallo alex,

hab mir grad deine touren angeguckt, sind ziemlich identisch mit meinen strecken. ich würde gern mal ne runde mit dir fahren. bin auch schon a weng älter ;-)

@all
ich fahr heut abend ab 18.00 auf jeden fall. wenn jemand mit möchte...würd mich freuen.

otti


----------



## karstenr (28. Juli 2009)

Heute habe ich leider schlecht Zeit, aber morgen wollte ich mal wieder über den Hetzles fahren. Starten möchte ich gegen 17:30Uhr Treffpunkt an der Ampel Brettergartenstr. / Kreuzsteinweg. + Vorher posten oder PM
Ca. 18:30Uhr wäre ich bei Weiher weiter über Rosenbach - Ebersbach - Hetzles dort den erst geteerten Weg rauf, der genau auf der Landebahn von Flugplatz rauskommt (heißt Bergweg glaube ich) - Gliesenhof - Grossenbuch - Kleinsendelbach - Kalchreuth - Fürth. 
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## otti44 (28. Juli 2009)

hallo karsten,

das könnte morgen abend klappen, ich würde dich gerne auf einem teilstück begleiten und zwar ab ebersbach oder hetzles bis kalchreuth. bis nach fürth muss ich net unbedingt...
ruf mich doch einfach mal am handy an (nr folgt gleich per pn). 

gruß
otti


----------



## karstenr (5. August 2009)

karstenr schrieb:


> Heute wollte ich mal wieder über den Hetzles fahren. Starten möchte ich gegen 17:30Uhr Treffpunkt an der Ampel Brettergartenstr. / Kreuzsteinweg. + Vorher posten oder PM
> Ca. 18:30Uhr wäre ich bei Weiher weiter über Rosenbach - Ebersbach - Hetzles dort den erst geteerten Weg rauf, der genau auf der Landebahn von Flugplatz rauskommt (heißt Bergweg glaube ich) - Gliesenhof - Grossenbuch - Kleinsendelbach - Kalchreuth - Fürth.
> Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net



Hallo,
werde heute + Morgen (MI+DO) wieder dort unterwegs sein. 
@otti44: Würde mich freuen, wenn du noch mal mitkommst. Zeige mir noch mal eine weitere Möglichkeit, oder wir fahren mal nach Hetzles oben nach links.
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (5. August 2009)

sorry karsten,

ich hab heute leider keine zeit und morgen gehts auch net. bin am donnerstag  um 17.00 beim physiotherapeuten.

gruß otti


----------



## karstenr (12. August 2009)

karstenr schrieb:


> Heute habe ich leider schlecht Zeit, aber morgen wollte ich mal wieder über den Hetzles fahren. Starten möchte ich gegen 17:30Uhr Treffpunkt an der Ampel Brettergartenstr. / Kreuzsteinweg. + Vorher posten oder PM
> Ca. 18:30Uhr wäre ich bei Weiher weiter über Rosenbach - Ebersbach - Hetzles dort den erst geteerten Weg rauf, der genau auf der Landebahn von Flugplatz rauskommt (heißt Bergweg glaube ich) - Gliesenhof - Grossenbuch - Kleinsendelbach - Kalchreuth - Fürth.
> Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net



Heute möchte ich wieder dort her


----------



## mistertom52070 (12. August 2009)

Servus,

ich hab am Freitag frei, hat da jemand Zeit und Lust eine Tour zu fahren?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## nightwolf (12. August 2009)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> * mi: alpenverein, 1700 palmsanlage (...)
> * sa: alpenverein, 1400 palmsanlage (...)


AV-Termine sind so korrekt, allerdings im Winterhalbjahr nur Sa 13:00 Uhr.
Ausserdem Sonderausfahrten meist Sonntags, da kann man sich per Mailverteiler informieren lassen _(PN an mich falls Interesse besteht)_.

Allerdings sind wir hauptsaechlich Erwachsene, alles so 30+x 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## karstenr (17. August 2009)

Am DI + MI möchte ich wieder über den Hetzles fahren. Starten möchte ich gegen 17:30Uhr Treffpunkt an der Ampel Brettergartenstr. / Kreuzsteinweg. + Vorher posten oder PM
Ca. 18:30Uhr wäre ich bei Weiher weiter über Rosenbach - Ebersbach - Hetzles dort den erst geteerten Weg rauf, der genau auf der Landebahn von Flugplatz rauskommt (heißt Bergweg glaube ich) - Gliesenhof - Grossenbuch - Kleinsendelbach - Kalchreuth - Fürth. 
@otti44: Habe den Trail nach Großenbruch sofort wieder gefunden und bin ihn die letzten beiden Male gefahren.
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## Hart´l (17. August 2009)

Mogggeeennn....
na, da wär ich doch dabei.
Bin noch relativ neu in Erlangen. 
Sagt bescheid, ob definitiv jemand fährt.
PS wie viele KM und HM sind das ungefähr?
Gruß
Waidler73


----------



## karstenr (17. August 2009)

Hallo,
wenn du von Erlangen bist, willst du vermutlich ab Weiher mitfahren. Ab Fürth sind es 68Km, 600-650m HU, ab Weiher ca. 25-30Km, 400mHU. Treffpunkt in Weiher am besten an der Fußgänger - Ampel (18:30Uhr),  wo es nach Rosenbach ab geht. Schicke noch PM mit Handy-Nr. 

Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## Hart´l (18. August 2009)

Mogggeeennn...
O.K. die Ampel in Weiher habe ich gefunden. Start ist also klar.
Wo kommen wir ungefähr wieder zurück (ich kenn mich noch icht so aus in Erlangen;-)

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## karstenr (18. August 2009)

Wir können auch über Weiher zurück und uns da wieder trennen
Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hart´l (18. August 2009)

O.K.
dann bis heute 18:30.

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. August 2009)

Hallo,

wie siehts Freitag aus? Hat jemand den Tag über Zeit für eine Tour?

Gruß


----------



## karstenr (19. August 2009)

Bin nur von MO-FR in Nürnberg. Daher gehen nur die Tage DI,MI + DO.
War gestern eine schöne Tour + fahre heute auch wieder
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## karstenr (23. August 2009)

Am MO + DI möchte ich wieder über den Hetzles fahren. 
Starten möchte ich gegen 17:15Uhr Treffpunkt an der Ampel Brettergartenstr. / Kreuzsteinweg. + Vorher posten oder PM 
Ca. 18:15Uhr wäre ich bei Weiher, weiter über Rosenbach - Ebersbach - Hetzles dort den erst geteerten Weg rauf, der genau auf der Landebahn von Flugplatz rauskommt (heißt Bergweg) - Gliesenhof - Grossenbuch - Kleinsendelbach - Kalchreuth - Fürth. 
Eine andere Runde, die ich gerne mit dem Crossrad fahre, führt über den Flugplatz bei Lauf Lilinghof, ist aber mehr etwas für das RR.
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## Lanze81 (30. August 2009)

Hey,


ich suche noch Leute, die mir die Umgebung um Erlangen ein wenig zeigen können, wo ich am Besten mit meinem neuen Bike (Fully) fahren kann. Ich bin 28. Bisher hatte ich ein altes HT ohne jegliche Federung und bin meistens nur am Europakanal gefahren. Jetzt solle es ein wenig anspruchsvoller werden. Unter der Woche oder am WE ist egal. Würde auch irgendann mal am WE die Fränkische erkundigen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## alet08 (30. August 2009)

Lanze81 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> ich suche noch Leute, die mir die Umgebung um Erlangen ein wenig zeigen können, wo ich am Besten mit meinem neuen Bike (Fully) fahren kann. Ich bin 28. Bisher hatte ich ein altes HT ohne jegliche Federung und bin meistens nur am Europakanal gefahren. Jetzt solle es ein wenig anspruchsvoller werden. Unter der Woche oder am WE ist egal. Würde auch irgendann mal am WE die Fränkische erkundigen.
> ...




Prinzipiell kein Problem! Wieviel Km/Hm?? Ich fahre am frühen Nachmittag Kalchi, Ratsb, Hetzles....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanze81 (30. August 2009)

alet08 schrieb:


> Wieviel Km/Hm??


 
Tja, das ist eine gute Frage. Denke mal, da ich das Bike noch nicht so gewohnt bin, sollte ich mal mit 50 km anfangen. Ich dürfte nach meiner eigenen EInschätzung relativ fit sein, da ich nebenbei noch sehr viele andere Sportarten betreibe. Laufen, Inliner, Schwimmen, Squash, etc...
Nur Biken hab ich noch nicht sehr intensiv betrieben. Die Gangschaltung des HT war defekt und ich hatte somit nur noch 2 Gänge zur Verfügung. Werde das Rad jetzt auschließlich nur noch als Stadtfahrrad verwenden.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## alet08 (30. August 2009)

Dienstag 'ne klein Kalchirunde zum Eingewöhnen, wenn's Wetter paßt?


----------



## Lanze81 (30. August 2009)

Hört sich gut an, können wir auf jeden Fall einmal festhalten. Mir würde 17 Uhr gut passen, nach der Arbeit halt. Treffpunkt? Wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## alet08 (30. August 2009)

Da ich abends arbeite wird das wohl nix...
Wochenende?


----------



## Lanze81 (30. August 2009)

Ja auf jeden Fall können wir am WE mal ne Tour bzw. Touren machen. Allerdings kommt mich nächstes WE ein Kumpel besuchen und ich hab wahrscheinlich anschließend 3 Wochen Urlaub und werde 2 Wochen davon zu meinen Eltern in die Eifel fahren. Mal schauen, was man dort mit dem Bike alles machen kann. Nach dieser Zeit können wir gerne an den Wochenenden verschiedene Touren machen.


----------



## alet08 (30. August 2009)

OK, Melde Dich einfach mal, wenn Du Lust hast, gern auch per PN.

...bin übrigens 40  aber recht fit, denk' ich. Habe grad eine 1000Hm Tour gemacht...

Gruß, Alex


----------



## mistertom52070 (31. August 2009)

Guten Morgen,

also ich möchte heute nochmal das Wetter nutzen und meine Lieblingstrails ab Erlangen über den Rathsberg zum Hetzles abfahren. Weren gegen 17.00 oder 17.30 starten, wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat einfach melden!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## mogjo53 (8. September 2009)

tach,

Ich wollt heute so gegen 18 uhr eine kleine runde drehen (ca 2 stunden).
Wohin ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich kenne mich hier eh noch nicht so gut aus.
Wer bock hat schreibt einfach mal. Da kann man sich was ausmachen.
grüße derger


----------



## ycfk (8. September 2009)

Hi ihr Lieben,

jaa ich bin wieder wohlbehalten aus dem Urlaub zurück 

@mogjo53 ich wäre bei der Tour gerne dabei, nur kenne ich mich auch nicht gerade gut aus. Habe jetzt aber eine Karte besorgt um das zu ändern. 
Den Weg zu den Trails bei den Wildpferden kenne ich. Von dort aus würde ich gerne richtung Kalchreuth weiterfahren und dort die Trails erkunden. Wenn du möchstest können wir uns um 18 Uhr am Obi-Kreisel treffen? Oder ist dir ein anderer Treffpunkt lieber?

@alex 1000 hm respekt! Ob ich bei deiner aktuellen Kondition noch mitkomme? 
   Am Wochenende habe ich derzeit leider keine Zeit, aber unter der Woche ab 18 Uhr  geht es meistens. Wie schaut es da bei dir aus? Ab wieviel Uhr musst du normalerweise arbeiten?

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## mogjo53 (8. September 2009)

alles klar.
Obi klingt gut. also bis 18 uhr.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

